# What year did Cannondale start using Optimo



## leon2982 (May 20, 2007)

What year and which models did Cannondale start using Optimo for their frames? I'm looking to buy an aluminum Cannondale frame and want to get the newer frame material.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I would say caad 7 started in 2003 R5000,R3000,R2000 and R1000, for current model you can go with Caad 9 which is a great frame.


----------



## zuppy51 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have own a model year 2002 Cannondale SI R5000, optimo CAAD7


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

I thought it was 2003.


----------



## Sirveyir (Apr 5, 2008)

The 2002 R5000Si was the first year of the CAAD7 Optimo frame. Check out the archive. http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/02/cusa/model-2RR5K.html The R4000Si was a CAAD 6. I have a 2001 R5000 CAAD6 Team Saeco. No Optimo on CAAD6.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

leon2982 said:


> What year and which models did Cannondale start using Optimo for their frames? I'm looking to buy an aluminum Cannondale frame and want to get the newer frame material.


So I assume you're looking for a used one?


----------



## Sirveyir (Apr 5, 2008)

P.S. 
By 2003 all bikes R1000 or better bikes were CAAD7 Optimo. By 2004 it was R800 or better, by 2005 it was R700 or better and in 2006 they introduced the CAAD8 frame for all their performance aluminum frames.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

Sirveyir said:


> The 2002 R5000Si was the first year of the CAAD7 Optimo frame. Check out the archive. http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/02/cusa/model-2RR5K.html The R4000Si was a CAAD 6. I have a 2001 R5000 CAAD6 Team Saeco. No Optimo on CAAD6.


Correct. Here's more info:

http://www.cannondale.com/faq/optimo.html


----------



## leon2982 (May 20, 2007)

That would be correct. I bid on a couple already but I'm too cheap I guess. Still looking.


----------

